# Pepperoni Sticks/Sausage



## Slider_01

Ken, you mentioned you make pepperoni sticks out of goose breasts, would you mind sharing with me how this is done? Others have also mentioned making summer sausage or similar out of goose breasts, I have never tried to make anything other than half-assed jerky and would like to try something if I have the right tools.

Thanks in advance.

Slider_01


----------



## Chuck Smith

Slider.....

If you have a good recipe for you venision or beef.....use that one. Or if you have a good butcher/meat processer use them.

I have made Hot dogs, Brats, Wild Rice brats, summer sausage out of goose breasts. They are great....This year (after fall hunt) I am going to have them make pepperoni sticks.

Chuck


----------



## KEN W

I have been making my own sticks for a number of years.You will need a stuffer and a grinder.Although a butcher would probably grind them for you and you could stuff them yourself.

I mix all my goose meat with regular ground beef 50-50.Cuts the goose taste and puts fat in them.I can still taste the goose if you don't.I don't use pork because beef makes a firmer product than pork.

I have tried many pre-mixed and stick recipes.The best I have found is the pepperoni mix from Eldon's Sausage.....at www.eldonssausage.com
.Their pepper stick mix is good also if you like the taste of pepper.

You would also need collagen casings.I buy the 10 caddy pack and the 7 lb. pail of seasoning......makes about 150 lbs.That's the cheapest way.But to just try it.....they have smaller jars that make 20-25 lbs.

They are baked in the oven and not smoked.

If you want more specific info let me know.

Summer sausage can also be made 50-50 with beef.I have recipes for both Summer Sausage and Salami that are good.If you want the tangy summer sausage taste you MUST add a fermenter.


----------



## h2ofwlr

A tip on smoked sticks, add 1/3 boston butt pork. Remember that fowl is fat free (no marbling) so you add the pork, and as it is smoked, it does dry out, so the added mpoisture is indeed needed.

I have guy that provides the pork, grinds the fowl, adds seasoning, stuffs it, smokes it over a a day, and cost me $2.25 a lb (presmoked) - that is a quite the deal as around here most want twice that amount.


----------



## Slider_01

Thanks all, my mouth is watering over the prospect of having new ideas, of course, this means my pocket will be lighter as I will need to come up with some new toys to process 

Keep the ideas coming, as I am good at cutting and pasting :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Read the article I wrote on making deer sausage in the archive.There are 4 good recipes there that would also work for goose.BUT most sausage made with goose should be smoked or you will taste the goose,except the pepperoni sticks.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php

Any specific questions when you get started.....let me know.


----------

